# Clown fish solo or pair?



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

So I bought a clown and all it seems to do is swim vertically downwards. Checked my parameters and everything is ok. I researched online and this behavior seemed normal. Some posts on other forums do suggest they might become more active in pairs, however Im hesitant to go out and get another one in case they dont get along or worse both swim in that corner. From personal experiences what have you reefers noticed?

thanks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

All clown fish are born male when two small ones pair upthe domanant one becomes femail if you buy a babies (male ) they will pair up


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

I put a second one is and they paired up right away and are more active. They both still spend a lot of time hosting a coral but generally they go swimming together more. Plus they look cool as a pair...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Most reefers prefer to keep them in pairs. I usually do. More interesting behaviour when paired.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

cool thanks for the replys folks


----------

